# TX650W Spulenfiepen



## m1ch1 (22. März 2014)

Heyhey,

Ich habe seit kurzem dass problem, dass mein Netzteil stark fiept.

Bisher hatte ich dass problem nur unter vollast, weswegen es für mich kein wirklcihes problem war. Nun fiept es aber schon im idle, was doch recht nervig ist.

Nun zur eigenltlichen frage:

Da ja das NT afaik 5jahre garantie hat (ich habe es ende 2009 gekauft) würde es mich interessieren, ob dieses problem von der Garantie abgedeckt wird?

M1ch1


----------



## TheOnLY (22. März 2014)

Splenfiepen ist  soweit ich weiß kein Austauschgrund, da es die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. März 2014)

Hi m1ch1,

mach bitte eine Anfrage im Kundenportal  auf. Sofern du noch Garantie hast, bzw. eine Rechnung um dies Nachzuweisen werden wir das Netzteil für dich austauschen. Spulenfiepen kann leider mal vorkommen und wir tauschen das Netzteil aus sollte es sehr störend sein.

Viele Grüße!


----------

